# Sub Panels?



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Legal. 240.21. Tap rules. How long is the run?


----------



## Billy Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

wingz said:


> Legal. 240.21. Tap rules. How long is the run?


Wingz,

All the runs would be under the 25ft rule.


----------



## Billy Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

Wingz,

After reading the 2008 handbook it appears that you are correct. I wonder if it would be a good idea to meet with the inspector anyway to make sure he doesn't have a cow?

The handbook even has a picture of a 400 amp feeder with a 200 amp tap.

Thanks for the info.
Bill


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Billy Bob said:


> Wingz,
> 
> After reading the 2008 handbook it appears that you are correct. I wonder if it would be a good idea to meet with the inspector anyway to make sure he doesn't have a cow?
> 
> ...


Would be a very good idea to run it by the inspector. Could be some local codes you are missing also.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Here, If the 200's were grouped, and within 6 ft of the CT's , I would eliminated the first disco.


----------

